# Half-Pats



## MikeOBrien

I'm writing a feature story for Human Resource Executive magazine that takes a look at "half-pats," or younger, Western-educated people moving to countries like China or elsewhere to learn the language and culture and then finding a job with a Western corporation. Are you a half-pat? Do you know anyone who would fit this description? I'd love to hear from them and learn about their experiences for my story. Contact me at mobrien (at) lrp dot com for more details. Many thanks and safe travels to all!


----------

